# Man keeps severed leg



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:zombie:

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3437101.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, at least he's keeping it for a good cause.

I've never heard the expression "drink driving"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

He must be rich...Amputations usually cost an arm AND a leg. Ok, I got nothin'.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He hasn't got a leg to stand on....on one side, at least


----------

